# Exclusive Car Care: Alpine White BMW M135i | New Car Detail with Gtechniq TSP



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by Exclusive Car Care. You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

*Here we have a BMW M135i in Alpine White that came in for our New Car Detail and to be topped with Gtechniq long life surface coatings. Gtechniq coatings include C1 and EXOv2 for the paintwork. G1 Clear Vision for glass. C5 Wheel Armour for the wheels.*

Few before and after photos during the machine polishing stages:


































































































































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Jay :thumb:

What polish and pad combo did you use for that paint?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow great job. That's a sweet reflection in the pic with the red van


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing , very nice job ...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning as always.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks very nice, not sure on the stripes though, lovely finish


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work, just don't love the stickers on the boot!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Needless to say, a super job fella!:thumb:

I'm not convinced by the exterior graphics though:speechles - each to their own!


----------



## te-75 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, great Job!
May we see some more beading pics and or a sheeting Video?
That would be fine.
Have a nice day, 
Thanks te-75


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A lovely job, but the stripes ... ... oh dear.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning work!


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Cracking car. But the stripes????


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice and well protected, :thumb:.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

lovely job Jay - think I quite dig the stripes - why not have them? quite a retro touch but think manufacturers have swung too much to the understatement


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like this!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Great work Jay :thumb:
> 
> What polish and pad combo did you use for that paint?


IIRC, it was with Sonax Perfect Finish and polishing pad, some of the deeper defects around the stripes that were applied were hit with Megs MF system first



te-75 said:


> Wow, great Job!
> May we see some more beading pics and or a sheeting Video?
> That would be fine.
> Have a nice day,
> Thanks te-75


Sorry the only beading photo taken was the one I posted up and no sheeting videos were taken


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Superb finish on a great car.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice indeed. I could tell from the outside but is it an M Sport by any chance. 
I love it!


----------

